# Zomacton success stories



## katrinamassingham (Jul 24, 2018)

Hi
I am about to undergo my first round of IVF.  I have a high FSH and very low AMH level and I am trying to ascertain whether the use of Zomacton growth hormone may be beneficial to help my egg quality and IVF success rates.  Any advice or info much appreciated Katrina


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Welcome to FF 

We have a section of the forum dedicated to ladies with low amh/high fish. There are lots of knowledgeable and experienced ladies there and some useful advice and information http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=535.0

Good luck xxx


----------

